# Ossabaw



## snuffy (Sep 5, 2012)

Got the P/W Nov. 1-3 hunt.
 Anyone else?


----------



## Ga Waters (Sep 5, 2012)

Got rejected. Maybe next year.


----------



## vcd1363 (Sep 6, 2012)

I will be there for the 5th time,,its my favorite hunt.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 6, 2012)

vcd1363 said:


> I will be there for the 5th time,,its my favorite hunt.



One of mine also.
It will be our 4th.


----------



## Flintrock (Sep 6, 2012)

how many rejection notices to yall use and how many are in your party ?
.
I have been building up my rejection notices for years. I plan on actually going some day.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 7, 2012)

Flintrock said:


> how many rejection notices to yall use and how many are in your party ?
> .
> I have been building up my rejection notices for years. I plan on actually going some day.



We had one rejection. Three in our party.
Everybody that hunts need to go to Ossabaw at least once.


----------



## dank1296 (Sep 10, 2012)

i'll be there with vcd1363


----------



## snuffy (Sep 12, 2012)

dank1296 said:


> i'll be there with vcd1363



Have you been before?


----------



## dank1296 (Sep 12, 2012)

3rd time ,killed nice 7 pointer in 08 and couple small hogs. Passed up few small deer in 2010. Nothing like Ossabaw.


----------



## Mac (Sep 13, 2012)

good luck to  ya,  I love the place


----------



## snuffy (Sep 13, 2012)

Mac said:


> good luck to  ya,  I love the place



Thank you Mac.


----------



## bulletless (Sep 13, 2012)

*My first time to Ossabaw*

First trip to Ossabaw, I need some basic information if anyone would like to comment. First, how long is the wait at the marina to get shuttled out to the island? When we get to the dock, how far do I need to move equipment to get to camp and is the camp among the trees so I can stretch a tarp? Is the water drinkable or do I need to bring drinking water? Finally, can I get electricity to blow up an air mattress or would it have to be blown up by mouth? Thanks!


----------



## Mac (Sep 14, 2012)

Do a search many threads of the islands,

Wait according to when you arrive, some folks will sleep in line and arrive the evening before.  I have done this.  My first trip I stayed in Motel and arrived at about 6 AM,  I think I was about last in line.

Camp is amount the trees and starts about 100 yards from the end of the dock and goes for about 400 yards and 200 yards wide.  Plenty of space for everyone.  They have big wagons you can load your stuff on and haul to a campsite, but it will take a 1/2 dozen folks to push the thing.
Water is good and electric should not be a problem in the bathroom or near the ranger station for the air mattress.

I always take a small chain saw for firewood.

Great place to go, you will have fun.


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 1, 2012)

Snuffy you getting geared up for Ossabaw


----------



## snuffy (Oct 2, 2012)

dank1296 said:


> Snuffy you getting geared up for Ossabaw



Sure am. And you?


----------



## snuffy (Oct 2, 2012)

If you see these two guys stop by and say hi.


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 2, 2012)

We usually get to Kilkenny around 0200. Will look for yall on island for a cold one.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 3, 2012)

We have no problems with a cold one.


----------

